# Tecnología del Subwoofer Giratorio



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2012)

Pongo éste video donde logré entender claramente como funciona , ya que la informacvión viene media dispersa .

En principio es un ventilador con palas de paso variable (mediante un servo)  , le adjudican que puede reproducir frecuencias desde 1 Hz en adelante y con bastante presión sonora 

Lo dejo para el debate o para sumar mas información 





 

Saludos !


----------



## JBE (Sep 20, 2012)

Mmm, me produce mucha intriga... Dice que está pensado para sistemas Home Teather. 
Igual, no logro entender muy bien su funcionamiento....

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2012)

Es un tema que no hay mucha información, solo hay nombres de empresas, teorías y prototipos, pero no me cruce con ningun video de un particular que tenga uno de buena potencia, porque a mi forma de ver este sistema tiene viabilidad a grandes potencias


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2012)

Al ser aspas de paso variable al ritmo del sonido se generan diferencias de presión. O sea... sonido.

Lo único destacable es que como el que aporta la mayor parte de la potencia es el motor de giro, por lo tanto, con menor potencia en la salida de audio vamos a tener mayor presión sonora que con un subwoofer tradicional.

Fuera de eso, no sirve más que para impresionar cholulos, porque entre el sistema en sí y lo endebles de las aspas, la distorsión tiene que ser enorme. Ni hablar de las oscilaciones mecánicas parásitas y el ruido producido por las turbulencias.

En una palabra, un producto concebido pura y exclusivamente para la $ati$facción del audiófilo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 20, 2012)

¿Para qué sirve?

Yo vi en internet, un motor (o algo así) que se les ponen a los baterístas en las banquetas, para poder "sentir" los golpes que generan algunos instrumentos, osea, no se escucha, solo se siente los sonidos graves (bajos).

Si el oído humano soporta de 20Hz-20000Hz (en teoría, y una persona muy joven), para qué 1Hz, si como a los 40Hz (mas o menos), ya no se escucha, sino se siente.

Para mi es como dice Eduardo, puro marketing.

Ademas, semejante ventilador, para eso lo dejo girando con las aspas dobladas para que me de viento...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2012)

En teoría el diseño permitiría generar altas presiones con poco driver , ya que la energía la entregaría el motor.

Por debajo de 20 Hz no se oye , se sinete con el estómago.

Posiblemente sirva para generar surrounds en cines . . .

Estuve viendo alguno Diy , que generan "ruidos"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 21, 2012)

Si osea, un ventilador también produce un sonido grave y de bastante presión sonora

Entiendo el funcionamiento..pero..es eficiente??

Es decir, consume más o menos potencia eléctrica que un subwoofer normal?

Porque si consume mucho más no conviene...puede sonar pero no rinde...habría que ver eso


----------



## JBE (Sep 21, 2012)

El problema es que vas a tener el consumo del motor... No se si consumirá más que un sub-woofer normal..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2012)

JBE dijo:


> El problema es que vas a tener el consumo del motor... No se si consumirá más que un sub-woofer normal..


 
Si si , pero el motor se alimenta de corriente , no de audio


----------



## jkogg (Sep 21, 2012)

no he podido ver el video, pero me rcuerda que en unos organos antiguos, electronicos, tienen la funcion de tremolo, y era algo parecido en el que pude desarmar, un tambor de unicel con una seccion truncada para la salida del audio y conectado con una banda aun motor electrico...


----------

